
Covid-19 Vaccine Shipped, and Drug Trials Start - thrusong
https://time.com/5790545/first-covid-19-vaccine/
======
mrfusion
Anyone up for explaining how this works?

The immune cells pick up mRNA in blood plasma and actually “run” it and
produce proteins from it? I’ve never heard that. That’s like a computer
crawling the internet and running any executables it finds, no?

~~~
rolph
there is a firewall in there with regard to your analogy

anything floating about that is not loggedin is processed as malware

the sequence of data must be read in order to get the structural motif a set
of antibodies that bind to the structure are then selected and used to label
the malware for low level sector deletion

~~~
mrfusion
That’s kind of making sense. What’s this process called so I can read more?
Just the rna part, I feel familiar with the general workings.

So immune cells can make antibodies from foreign proteins or pieces of
proteins or they can actually run rna and make foreign proteins.

~~~
rolph
no immune cells dont run foreign rna to translate into protiens they detect
features of the rna and then select a set of antibodies that will interact

this is like reading the header of a file and determining that it has
properties of hostile code

those properties will then be used to find a response that worked to purge the
code

at no time is the code executed during immune response, when the viral rna
executes that means it has invaded the cell and established functionality ==
infection

the process involving decoding rna is part of a multi step process

ill start with DNA the process of reading DNA and making messengerRNA is
called Transcription

mRNA is then subject to Translation thus producing protiens

the RNA has to have access to the Ribosomes in order to be translated
ribosomes are a factory that uses the RNA as a combination bluprint/template
for production of protiens in a final functional state

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Translation_(biology)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Translation_\(biology\))

any mRNA somehow getting into any [Eukaryotic] cell must run a gauntlet
against the normal flow of traffic so must be adorned with the right tags and
labels

this is the obstacle course involved:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MRNA_surveillance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MRNA_surveillance)

